# Electronic Calls



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Does anyone have the following calls and what do you think of them?

Cass Creek Nomad & Johnny Stewart Attractor.

Thank you.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I have an Attractor, works great in conjunction with mouth calls. I have had my best luck placing the Attractor in a bush with volume set to medium and then blowing a mouth call from a vantage point. Once varmint is spotted, stop the mouth call, let the Attractor bring it in and ready for the shot. The Attractor doesn't have much volume, as for a lone calling device, it will work, but range will be a factor.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for getting back to me JTKillough. Can you add sounds to it?


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

No, it only comes with the provided sounds, although you can get two different varients.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I bet you don't over here! Thanks again.


----------

